

A very cool dude and his ski clothing company: Klaus Obermeyer - eserorg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQdFjO7mgnY
Wikipedia article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klaus_Obermeyer
======
eserorg
Wikipedia article: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klaus_Obermeyer>

